# What to call it ??



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

S


he needs a name

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/10/14)

You don't waste time churning these wood creations out hey. Looks amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

It`s just this damn postal action I`m waiting for parts


----------



## Harryssss (23/10/14)

So prototypes are the next best thing


----------



## Harryssss (24/10/14)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Love the one with the protruding button part.


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Looks great

A suggestion for a name is "Hammer"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

how about anvil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

Woody? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/10/14)

Nooby said:


> Woody? lol


Buzz ?lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis (24/10/14)

The first thing that popped into my head from that is "Mercenary".


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

Looks awesome @Harryssss


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Warrior.


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

Woodmeister?


----------



## Nooby (24/10/14)

Stompie lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## saiman (19/1/15)

Forrster


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

"Hout Stok"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guunie (19/1/15)

What about Groovy?? Because that is how it looks man


----------



## ErnstZA (19/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

@Harryssss looking good bud very nice work.cloud stick


----------



## zadiac (19/1/15)

Well, I just call him little j........oh.........oooooohhh! Sorry, wrong forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

that works @zadiac


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (19/1/15)

Anvil is nice.


----------

